# Tivo not updating



## Barnetflyer (Nov 6, 2006)

I am having a problem with my Tivo not updating over the internet

This has happened since I changed ISP to the new O2

They use ADSL2 so this means a new router, I used Belkin before the change tried the Belkin router but did not work, I wonder if this has also affected my Belkin switch box

Has anybody else changed to O2 yet

Hope you can help

Barnetflyer


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Has the new router got the same IP address on the internal network as the old one?


----------



## Barnetflyer (Nov 6, 2006)

I have checked since I wrote the email

The IP address is differant, it looks like I may have to re config the router and switch box

Barnetflyer


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

Or set your computer's IP to match the tivo then set the tivo to match the new network. Remember to set the computer to get the IP automatically again after you've set the tivo and rebooted it.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Remember that there is a problem with the TiVo servers at present which means they are not providing any data from a daily or forced daily call.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

but it should still dial in and connect as a successful call right? even if it doesn't download any data.

Question... is it that we're not getting any new data, or just no data at all?
I mean, if you ran guided setup would you be able to get data upto the date we all have or not?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think the problem is that it is not downloading any data at all - not just the new data.

It doesn't even seem to check account status at present.

I think that a GS would not work at present.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

eep I'll leave mine well alone then!
Think they've had a server failure? Those servers must be getting pretty ancient by now! Think how long our little tivo hardrives last in comparison... Surely they must have replaced them at least once since?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IIRC Gary posted that the UK servers were refreshed a year or so back in response to the usual naysaying about the end of Tivo listings in the UK being a 'when' not an 'if'.


----------



## Barnetflyer (Nov 6, 2006)

I live in the London area, does this apply to my area, I am getting number unavailable

Barnetflyer


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The UK servers were updated around a year back.

The data problem is for all users.

I find around a 60-70&#37; failure rate on TiVo calls make during early evening - and around 99% success overnight.

The error messages are often misleading.


----------



## Barnetflyer (Nov 6, 2006)

Ozsat, has said, Tivo are having problems with their servers

Is there any new when updates will be back to normal

Barnetflyer


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

they seem to have sorted themselves out today. We've all had new data. Whether or not it's actually fixed and won't carry on like this still remains to be seen.


----------

